# i.d. Help & Year



## kshimp41 (Sep 24, 2018)

Appreciate some help. Just picked this up .
Edward Tryon badged Road King, Philadelphia.
Is this a Featherstone mfg. Bicycle from Chicago?  Serial #  28022? Hard to read. Year?
Thanks.
Kirby


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 24, 2018)

This bike is from the 1896o 97 era I believe?.? Doing more research here!



Vesper    made by same co.      the seat and pedals later additions! Frame is early.


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 24, 2018)

I'am no expert on early bikes but looks like early 1900 looks like a one piece fauber crank? not shure….my early tandem frame has fauber lugs and larger tubing brazed in. hope this helps...Richard....


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 24, 2018)

great find BTW ….


----------



## kshimp41 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks guys for info.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2018)

I think it's a Teens / 20s Pope or Westfield built bike.


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2018)

How about a photo of the rear dropouts?


----------



## kshimp41 (Sep 25, 2018)

Pictures rear dropouts. Thanks.


----------



## catfish (Sep 25, 2018)

Teens Pope MFG.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 25, 2018)

The original co. absorbed by Pope 1902 era??? as catfish has said.


----------



## kshimp41 (Sep 25, 2018)

Was it Vesper or Featherstone that got bought out by Pope?  Thanks.
Kirby


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 25, 2018)

Actually both!


----------

